# Soulrider Party 20. Nov. Garage-sb



## Maui (13. Oktober 2004)

so freunde des drahtesels:
auch die mit

* 3 Kettenblätter
* < 150 Federweg
* Trinkflasche am rahmen
* Katzenaugen in den Speichen
* Reifen unter 2,5' und über 2 Bar
* Enganliegende Gummihosenträger
* Tacho am lenker
* im Aroben breich fahrer
...

auch ihr seid willkommen
 





mehr infos unter www.soulrider-ev.de


----------



## bikeburnz (13. Oktober 2004)

Na das is ja mal locker...die letzte Party war auch schon kewl..bin auf jeden fall am Start.. vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann endlich mal.. 
Komme dann mit nem Baumarkt bike mit Katzenaugen und Gepäckträger  auf dem noch n Kumpel vin mir sitzt oder zwei...
muhahaha  
Cu There


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dj-Airstrike (19. Oktober 2004)

hiho,

wir haben uns doch schon gesehen auf der letzten, das weiß ich sogar noch!


----------



## Freistiler (19. Oktober 2004)

Kann das Fest was? Oder sind da nur Kinder mit Alkopops? Würd mich ja doch interessieren wer hier noch so der pedalierenden  Fortbewegung fröhnt..Aber ein "Boah Alten, habsch misch gestern mitm Triple-Backflip-to-Backpack gestoked, Alten"-Gespräch muß nicht sein. 
Und nein, habe keine Vorurteile gegen die Szene, nur Erfahrungen.


----------



## Maui (19. Oktober 2004)

Freistiler schrieb:
			
		

> Kann das Fest was? Oder sind da nur Kinder mit Alkopops? Würd mich ja doch interessieren wer hier noch so der pedalierenden  Fortbewegung fröhnt..Aber ein "Boah Alten, habsch misch gestern mitm Triple-Backflip-to-Backpack gestoked, Alten"-Gespräch muß nicht sein.
> Und nein, habe keine Vorurteile gegen die Szene, nur Erfahrungen.



na ich würd mal sagen das das alterspecktrum zw. 12 und 42 liegt .
den durchschnitt kannst du ja gerne mal auf den Bilder der letzten party erraten. Und natürlich geht  da was   
SEASON OPENING PARTY >> Bilder

also schaus dir an und wär cool wende kommst.


----------



## remy10 (19. Oktober 2004)

Moin,

hätte auch wohl Bock zu kommen. Bräuchte allerdings eine Wegbeschreibung und eine Unterkunft, da ich aus Münster komme.

Besteht da eine Chance?

Sollte noch jemand mitkommen wollen, aus meiner Ecke, könnte ich ihn oder sie mitnehmen.


----------



## bikeburnz (19. Oktober 2004)

Dj-Airstrike schrieb:
			
		

> hiho,
> 
> wir haben uns doch schon gesehen auf der letzten, das weiß ich sogar noch!



Ja das weiß ich auch noch.. Dj Airstrike..der mit den locken und langen Haaren, Käppi und Brille? gell...
...


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (20. Oktober 2004)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das weiß ich auch noch.. Dj Airstrike..der mit den locken und langen Haaren, Käppi und Brille? gell...
> ...




ja so'n gesicht prägt sich ein!


----------



## leeqwar (20. Oktober 2004)

frage1:
ist der maulwurf aus wiesbaden am wochenende im land sprich dort zu finden?

frage2: wer von der cc-fraktion hat lust den freeridern zu zeigen, dass häufiges ga-training und rasierte beine nicht nur mehr kilometer, sondern auch mehr alkoholkonsum ermöglichen ? (evtl auch als undercover-einheit mit langen hosen und szeneüblichem sprachgebrauch) ich kann auch 1-2 schlafplätze in sb anbieten.

frage3: ich hab an meinem stadtrad rücktritt. darf ich dann überhaupt kommen ?


----------



## 007ike (20. Oktober 2004)

@frage2 i net, dat is zu spät, morgen um 5 rappelt der wecker


----------



## Maui (20. Oktober 2004)

Rücktritt hmm ist schon kritisch aber solang du uns nicht von deiner
zweiten leidenschaft Rythmische sportgymnastik
de ganzen abend erzählst geht das klar.
ich versuch auch die anderen davon abzuhalten dich davon zu überzeugen das unter 200mm Federweg garnix geht, ähh 240mm, ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (20. Oktober 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> @frage2 i net, dat is zu spät, morgen um 5 rappelt der wecker


Also der Titel des Threads sagt, die Party ist nächsten Monat am 20., evtl. sogar Wochenends, wer weis 

Gib Dir nen Ruck, 007ike.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (20. Oktober 2004)

Ich würde evtl. dann einen Schlafplatz belegen 

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (20. Oktober 2004)

@007ike: Was klingelt denn bei dir Sonntags um fünf der Wecker? Zu viel Trainingsfleiß? Erwischt!!!   

@leeqwar: Evtl.


----------



## Stefan^Soulride (2. November 2004)

ME kommt auch ^^ ...
Ich schlaf dann bei Max0r ^^
Würd bestimmt kewl freu mich schon 
Und nächstes Jahr komm ich vielleicht bei euch in de Verein kauf mir Februar neues Bike 

dann wird gerockt 

MfG stefan`


----------



## appollo (3. November 2004)

remy10 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> hätte auch wohl Bock zu kommen. Bräuchte allerdings eine Wegbeschreibung und eine Unterkunft, da ich aus Münster komme.
> 
> ...



hi leuts,
denke ihr solltet auf jeden fall alle soweit wie möglich vorbei kommen! wird bestimmt wieder mega lustisch! und die saison ist ja jetz rum... also können sich ja auch die eher CC orientierten mal die hacke geben 

@remy10: wär cool mal ein paar leute aus dem ruhrpott (is das denn noch ruhrpott??   ) da zuhaben! ich hab mal hier ne kleine karte, wie du es in SB dann findest! ---->WEGBESCHREIBUNG  
also gugg das du hier her kommst 

also meine sau hängt dann maybe schon an der party

grüße max


----------



## phatlizard (3. November 2004)

Ich schau mal ob ich mit ein paar Singlespeedern komme - damit auch jemand da ist, der Bier verträgt ... !

phaty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (3. November 2004)

Die Soulrider könnten ja ruhig eine Minderheitensparte für die CC-ler in ihrem Verein aufmachen 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## phatlizard (3. November 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Die Soulrider könnten ja ruhig eine Minderheitensparte für die CC-ler in ihrem Verein aufmachen
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman



Nix da - Feindbilder müssen bleiben!


----------



## Wiseman (3. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Nix da - Feindbilder müssen bleiben!


hehe





			
				Don Corleone from 'The Godfather' schrieb:
			
		

> keep your friends close and your enemies even closer


Passt schon 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## leeqwar (3. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schau mal ob ich mit ein paar Singlespeedern komme - damit auch jemand da ist, der Bier verträgt ... !
> 
> phaty



dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob ich mit meinem derzeitigen singlespeeder-dasein mehr bier vertrage...


----------



## Einheimischer (3. November 2004)

Ich will ein Wettsaufen mit phaty  wenn ich gewinne bau ich mir die Gänge für einen Marathon ab 

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (3. November 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will ein Wettsaufen mit phaty  wenn ich gewinne bau ich mir die Gänge für einen Marathon ab
> 
> Grüße.



wahrscheinlich in bad wildbad   

wird bestimmt lustig die party. das mit dem schlafplatz geht natürlich klar.


----------



## Einheimischer (3. November 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> wahrscheinlich in bad wildbad
> 
> wird bestimmt lustig die party. das mit dem schlafplatz geht natürlich klar.



Super, dann bekomm ich wenigstens keine mit dem Nudelholz übergebraten 

Grüße.


----------



## phatlizard (4. November 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will ein Wettsaufen mit phaty



Ich hab gerade festgestellt, dass ich am 19. eine kleine Operation habe - aber ich denke mal 36 Stunden später sollte das alles wieder funktionieren! Wenn nicht machen wir Armdrücken ...

phaty
Nur die Harten komm in' Garten


----------



## Einheimischer (4. November 2004)

Ach schade, naja dann wünsch ich dir mal viel Glück für deine OP,ich hoffe es ist nix ernstes. Wir könnten auch ein Rapp-Duell machen, aber dabei würde ich genau so kläglich scheitern wie beim Armdrücken - ich kann doch nur saufen und Radfahren  

... wie wärs mit Karaoke?  


Grüße.


----------



## Blingfisch (4. November 2004)

@ phaty 

komm vorbei, dann schaue ich mal ob ich den paff und den domster an den start bekomme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (4. November 2004)

Blingfisch schrieb:
			
		

> domster an den start bekomme!



Schon passiert - ich komm doch nicht ohne meinen Style-Berater!


----------



## Maui (7. November 2004)

so die letzten vorbreitung laufen.
hoffe das wird mind. so amtlich wie die letzte.
Gruss maui


----------



## Deleted 3968 (11. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> - ich komm doch nicht ohne meinen Style-Berater!



Stimmt!


----------



## Freistiler (11. November 2004)

Servus!
Also wenn mal jemand Stil hat, dann Liam   Endgeiles Benutzerbild 666!


----------



## Deleted 3968 (11. November 2004)

Na ja Liam hat wahrscheinlich einen kurzen Stiel und dicke Eier....so long...Buck


----------



## Deleted 3968 (11. November 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab gerade festgestellt, dass ich am 19. eine kleine Operation habe -


Lässt du dir die beine brechen, weil du 5 cm größer sein möchtest? Das könnte aber länger dauern Herr Krämer!


----------



## phatlizard (11. November 2004)

D666mster schrieb:
			
		

> Lässt du dir die beine brechen, weil du 5 cm größer sein möchtest? Das könnte aber länger dauern Herr Krämer!



Nein Penis Enlargement ... ich krieg da immer so dolle emails - hab gedacht ich nehm das Angebot mal an ...
Da gibt es gerade 10 cm zum Preis von 5!


----------



## Maui (11. November 2004)

Liam hat auf jedenfall amtliche Stiftzähne am start, der Trottel


----------



## Deleted 3968 (11. November 2004)

Obacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freistiler (12. November 2004)

Paperlapapp, Rock 'n' Roll halt!


----------



## appollo (17. November 2004)

also mädls, bald is es soweit    freu mich schon wie sau       

max


----------



## Limit83 (17. November 2004)

@CC-ler, Marathonisti und alle die sich von mir angesprochen fühlen: 

Wer kommt von euch?


----------



## Einheimischer (18. November 2004)

Ich habs fest vor.

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (18. November 2004)

bis samstag abend werd ich wahrscheinlich den grünen schlein im rachenraum los sein :kotz: zur not lass ich mich gesundspritzen


----------



## Wiseman (18. November 2004)

Ich werde wohl auch da sein, weis nur noch nicht wann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## appollo (18. November 2004)

ei supper! wird bestimmt noch viel witzischer als das letzte mal     

grüße max


----------



## tozzi (18. November 2004)

Komme natürlich ebenso (angehumpelt) !
@Eh: wann ?


----------



## 007ike (18. November 2004)

Oh mein Freund Tozzi gibt sich auch die Ehre! Dann werde ich auch versuchen da aufzutauchen.


----------



## bikeburnz (18. November 2004)

bin mal gespannt wie ihr so ausseht... 
kenn ja nur die Benutzerbildchen...
CU


----------



## Wiseman (18. November 2004)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> bin mal gespannt wie ihr so ausseht...
> kenn ja nur die Benutzerbildchen...
> CU


Mich kann kein Wässerchen trüben und ich habe grosse Kulleraugen denen man keinen Wunsch abschlagen kann. Manchmal schnurre ich auch. Ok, das mit Fell ist gelogen ... 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## leeqwar (19. November 2004)

wie bentutzerbild ? das is real...

@tozzi:   
ich denke in sachen krücken und über den körper verteilte narben können wir am samstag locker trumpfen


----------



## Moose (19. November 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> wie bentutzerbild ? das is real...
> 
> @tozzi:
> ich denke in sachen krücken und über den körper verteilte narben können wir am samstag locker trumpfen



Ich überlege mir ja auch, ob ich mitkomme. 
Hätte ich nur nicht mein Freeride T-Shirt versteigert und meinen Snowboardpulli verschenkt   

Würde ich meine Narben zeigen wollen, dann müsste ich im Badeanzug gehen (es ist ja nicht jeder so clever wie leeqwar: macht sich die Narben ins Gesicht   ). Badeanzug ist aber gerade nicht so mein Ding.
Also doch Lycra Tights und Neongelbe Windweste?


----------



## Maui (19. November 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Ich überlege mir ja auch, ob ich mitkomme.
> Hätte ich nur nicht mein Freeride T-Shirt versteigert und meinen Snowboardpulli verschenkt
> 
> Würde ich meine Narben zeigen wollen, dann müsste ich im Badeanzug gehen (es ist ja nicht jeder so clever wie leeqwar: macht sich die Narben ins Gesicht   ). Badeanzug ist aber gerade nicht so mein Ding.
> Also doch Lycra Tights und Neongelbe Windweste?



kommt wie ihr woll, nur wenn es geht nicht in NEON dann wirds zu hell.


----------



## leeqwar (19. November 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Ich überlege mir ja auch, ob ich mitkomme.
> Hätte ich nur nicht mein Freeride T-Shirt versteigert und meinen Snowboardpulli verschenkt
> 
> Würde ich meine Narben zeigen wollen, dann müsste ich im Badeanzug gehen (es ist ja nicht jeder so clever wie leeqwar: macht sich die Narben ins Gesicht   ). Badeanzug ist aber gerade nicht so mein Ding.
> Also doch Lycra Tights und Neongelbe Windweste?



wie ? es gibt zweifel, ob du kommst ?   
natürlich kommst du. aus solidarität komm ich dann auch im bikini. vielleicht gibt es ja sogar eine überraschungsschaumparty...


----------



## Uwe G. (19. November 2004)

hi,

ich werde auch zu Party erscheinen. Nur... ich habe erheeebliche Probleme was das Outfit angeht!! Ich habe keine Snowboard oder Freeriderklamotten.... ginge zur Not auch ein "Cradle of Filth" oder "Testament" T-Shirt?  Oder iss so was zu finster? 

Und Narben zum angeben hätte ich auch... ich hätte da ein Flexing und ein Flitzebogin im Angebot. Nur um die zu zeigen müßte die Party ab 18 sein.....   

Grüße, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (19. November 2004)

Uwe G. schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> ich werde auch zu Party erscheinen. Nur... ich habe erheeebliche Probleme was das Outfit angeht!! Ich habe keine Snowboard oder Freeriderklamotten.... ginge zur Not auch ein "Cradle of Filth" oder "Testament" T-Shirt?  Oder iss so was zu finster?
> 
> ...



na geil man klar geht datt auch Kreator, Sepultura, Seltec Frost...


----------



## Oberaggi (19. November 2004)

Auch wenn mein Fahrer ausgefallen ist, versuche ich zu kommen.

@npk: Überleg Dir ob Du nicht doch mitkommst. Es haben sich doch schon einge Invalide angekündigt. Gute Besserung.


----------



## Einheimischer (20. November 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich werde heute abend leider nicht kommen können, mich plagen seit zwei Tagen furchtbare Zahnschmerzen, meine linke Backe ist stark geschwollen und ich hab seit 36 Stunden kein Auge mehr zu gemacht  
Ihr werdet euch jetzt sicher Fragen warum geht der Idiot nicht zum Zahnarzt, nun das ist für mich nicht so einfach, da ich leider eine ausgeprägte Dentalphobie habe, so wie es aussieht komme ich diesesmal allerdings nicht drum herum, ich bin z.Zt auf der nach einem ZA der sich auf Angstpatienten spezialisiert hat, habe aber noch keinen gefunden - wenn jemand einen kennt, ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Entschuldigt meine offenen Worte, aber die Sache stellt für mich ein echtes Problem dar, es tut mir teilweise gut darüber zu reden, auch wenn es sich für viele von euch bescheuert anhören muss.

Danke für euer Verständniss.

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (20. November 2004)

Das geht meiner Freundin ähnlich!  

Sehr gute Erfahrungen hat sie mit Dr. Jochen Beckmann in St.Wendel gemacht. Ist übrigens auch mein Zahnarzt, hab keine Angst vor ihm, bin insgesamt sehr zufrieden mit ihm. Ist übrigens auch biker  
Christina hat er ürbigens gesteckt das er selber als Zahnarzt Angst vor seinen Kollegen hätte und er das Problem kennt und daher gut mit umgehen kann.
Christina bietet dir gerade an zusammen mit ihr hinzugehen, da sie auch mal wieder dringend hin müßte. 
Also meinen Martixausgang kennst du, ruf an wenn es dich interessiert.


----------



## snoopy-bike (20. November 2004)

Hab auch nen guten Arzt,
der sitzt in Hühnerfeld!
Ruf mich an (scheidt / SB Telefonbuch)
Gruß
Und gute Besserung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (21. November 2004)

Danke für euer Verständniss und die Empehlungen, dass ist soooo nett von euch. Werde hoffentlich morgen meinen Mut zusammen fassen und mal ein paar ZA anrufen. Mittlerweile kann ich wenigstens die Schmerzen aushalten indem ich alle 3-4 Stunden 2 Tispol einwerfe - ist aber keine Dauerlösung, da dass ganz schön ins Geld geht, hab schon 2 Packungen weg 

Grüße.


----------



## Stefan^Soulride (21. November 2004)

Party war schon gei0l ^^


----------



## leeqwar (22. November 2004)

war nett am samstag   
immerhin hab ich ein paar weitere gesichter zu nicks kennengelernt. wenn ich das richtig einschätze, war ich ausser sb-lümmel der letzte, der gegangen ist


----------



## Stefan^Soulride (22. November 2004)

ALso ich war der mit dem blauen Polo^^
Guckt mal Bilder hier www.dirkneuses.de da bei news und dann partybilder

MfG stefan`


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (23. November 2004)

Stefan^Soulride schrieb:
			
		

> ALso ich war der mit dem blauen Polo^^
> Guckt mal Bilder hier www.dirkneuses.de da bei news und dann partybilder
> 
> MfG stefan`



ich bin der, den man auf den bildern etwa 5-6 mal von hinten sieht    aber andere bekannte gesichter sind zu sehen.


----------

